# Wann ist TAUT entscheidbar?



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Ich habe im Internet recherchiert aber nichts gefunden, kann mir jemand sagen, wann TAUT rntscheidbar ist oder was können wir machen, um entscheidbar e einf Aussagenlogische Fotmeln, zB. Tautologie zu prüfen?


----------

